# Grub 1 disk numbers [SOLVED]

## binro

I am trying to revert to Grub:1 because I can't get good frame-buffer resolution with Grub 2 and the NVidia binary drivers. The trouble with this scheme is that last time the box was serviced the guy plugged the disks in such that the BIOS reports this layout:

Ch 0: Master None        Secondary  DVD

Ch 1: Master WDC        Secondary  SGT

I want to boot off the WDC disk but I am not sure what to code in the "root (hdX,1)" statement. The device.map file contains:

```

(hd0)   /dev/sda

(hd1)   /dev/sdb

(hd2)   /dev/sdc

```

and I installed Grub to /dev/sda. When I boot I get a garbled Grub menu and message about not finding a file system, where X = 0,1,2. Grub2 works fine because it uses the UUID of the disks but the console resolution is not very high (I have a new 1920x1080 HDMI monitor and want to use all the screen). Any ideas?

TIA

----------

## NeddySeagoon

binro,

The first HDD detected by the BIOS is hd0 and so on.

I suspect it will be hd0.

The garbled menu can be caused by the splashimage line. Comment it out.

----------

## binro

I used the Grub shell and the find command and realised I was specifying the wrong partition. I have rearranged the partitions since I last used Grub legacy.

Doesn't help though. I still am not using all the screen. Using hwinfo I see:

```

hwinfo --framebuffer

02: None 00.0: 11001 VESA Framebuffer                           

  [Created at bios.459]

  Unique ID: rdCR.eOzA4eTEHQ3

  Hardware Class: framebuffer

  Model: "NVIDIA GF108 Board - 1071v001"

  Vendor: "NVIDIA Corporation"

  Device: "GF108 Board - 1071v001"

  SubVendor: "NVIDIA"

  SubDevice: 

  Revision: "Chip Rev"

  Memory Size: 14 MB

  Memory Range: 0xd7000000-0xd7dfffff (rw)

  Mode 0x0300: 640x400 (+640), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0301: 640x480 (+640), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0303: 800x600 (+800), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0305: 1024x768 (+1024), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0307: 1280x1024 (+1280), 8 bits

  Mode 0x030e: 320x200 (+640), 16 bits

  Mode 0x030f: 320x200 (+1280), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0311: 640x480 (+1280), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0312: 640x480 (+2560), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0314: 800x600 (+1600), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0315: 800x600 (+3200), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0317: 1024x768 (+2048), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0318: 1024x768 (+4096), 24 bits

  Mode 0x031a: 1280x1024 (+2560), 16 bits

  Mode 0x031b: 1280x1024 (+5120), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0330: 320x200 (+320), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0331: 320x400 (+320), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0332: 320x400 (+640), 16 bits                                                                            

  Mode 0x0333: 320x400 (+1280), 24 bits                                                                           

  Mode 0x0334: 320x240 (+320), 8 bits                                                                             

  Mode 0x0335: 320x240 (+640), 16 bits                                                                            

  Mode 0x0336: 320x240 (+1280), 24 bits                                                                           

  Mode 0x033d: 640x400 (+1280), 16 bits                                                                           

  Mode 0x033e: 640x400 (+2560), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0360: 1280x800 (+1280), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0361: 1280x800 (+5120), 24 bits

  Config Status: cfg=new, avail=yes, need=no, active=unknown

```

so I coded VGA=865 on the kernel command line. When I boot Sysresccd it uses all the screen and has a high resolution. How does it do that?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

binro,

Being lazy, I'll suggest that you look at System Rescue CDs startup files. :)

In more helpful vein,

VGA= is for the non framebuffer VGA console. I think the numbers are off by 200 too.  While that may be interesting, its not relevant to your use case.

You need something like 

```
video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap ... 
```

You go on to specify other parameters in place of the ... like the geometry, colour depth and refresh rate.  It used to be in the handbook when grub1 was the standard.  You need to look at  /usr/src/linux/Documentation/fb/vesafb.txt

----------

## binro

Vesafb.txt tells you how to code the VGA parameter. The answer is to blacklist Nvidia and use Nouveau. That is presumably what sysresccd does. I have used Nouveau on my laptop and found it to be unstable occasionally; I shall see how I get on. Thanks for the suggestions.  :Smile: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

binro,

It also tells about video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap ... too.

----------

## s4e8

hwinfo say VESA did't expose native resolution, you need nouveau to support high resolution console.

----------

